# Light Spin Rig For Tarpon?



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm just finishing up a year and a half rebuild on my center console and am getting rigged for finishing the season here at SPI. I've got a few GLS45s with over 300 yards of 40 lb for drifting baits but am looking for a spin rig for casting. I'm looking at a Penn 9500SS on a heavy rod for yellowfins, but I'm thinking I'd Want Something a little lighter for tarpon. I have a Fin-Nor 4000 that will hold 250 yards of 30 lb Power pro. I'm looking at a 12-25 lb Crowder spin rod ($125, but a lifetime warranty). Does this sound strong enough to chase down a tarpon in responsible time? Anyone have any imput on Crowder rods or any other ideas?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I've seen the Crowder rods, they seem very adequate. I fish a Loomis BR933s, 7' Spin rated for 12-20 lb. This rod has worked well, except I'm on my third one for the season...seems like when I lock the skirted spool down on the Thunnas with 50# Power Pro, something usually gives. Breaks 2" below the tip and then explodes two guides down. Loomis has replace the rod each time, the first was under the Xpeditor program for $50 and second was free as will the rest if they continue breaking.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow! It's good to hear that Loomis stands by their product, but do they say anything about fishing 50lb on a 20lb rod, or don't they know? Do you think that these rods are strong enough for big tarpon (I've not hooked one yet), or have you considered going heavier? Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Doublepar (Oct 17, 2004)

The comment about the warranty buggs me. If you exceed the line rating on your rod and it brakes it is your fault. If you tell the company what you did and they give you a new rod great you were being honest. If you didn't then you were being dishonest. I just hope you were being honest. The honest fishermen get enough bad wrap as it is. Just be honest it is the right thing to do.
God Bless


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

thanks dr.phil......... just kidding


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

oh ya the question. know ive never caught a tarpon on it but a daiwa bg90 is one tough saltwater reel. its a little cheaper and smaller than the penn 9500ss. u might wanna check one out.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Well Doublepar, as far as the rod is concerned it is tough as nails. I can dead lift 25 lbs. with it, that translates to 50 lb class tackle. Yes the rod is only rated for 12-20, but Loomis rates them conservatively. This rod is a meatstick, I would rather use it than a wood or poolcue in a street fight. I use the 50lb Power Pro for added line capacity and increased casting distance.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*need to finish comments*

There is no possible way a person could put 50 pounds of pressure on this spinning outfit, I have found it very difficult to hold the rod with only 15 pounds of horizontal drag. You have to know the limits of your tackle to get a large fish in before it is exhausted beyond revival. 
With the manufacturers rating, the rod should not fail within the maximum confines of their specifications. I believe that I am using the rod within their limits and I do not believe I am being dishonest.



Capt. Lowtide said:


> Well Doublepar, as far as the rod is concerned it is tough as nails. I can dead lift 25 lbs. with it, that translates to 50 lb class tackle. Yes the rod is only rated for 12-20, but Loomis rates them conservatively. This rod is a meatstick, I would rather use it than a wood or poolcue in a street fight. I use the 50lb Power Pro for added line capacity and increased casting distance.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. Lowtide, I didn't mean to insinuate you were being dishonest, I just wasn't sure about the line rating that companies use. Like you said, I don't want to fight the fish too long so do you think 30lb Power Pro is enough, or do I need to go up to 50? Mando, what rod do you like with that Diawa?


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

funny u ask i just got back from a pier where some old guy was giving me **** that my bg90 was too heavy for my rod...or some BS...idk i wasnt paying attention. i use the bg90 for the surf so its on a 10'6 tica MH specs: 12-30 line 2-8oz. i bet that 7' loomis would go nice with it. btw i dont think the bg was made for tossing lures cause theyre a little heavy...but they are TOUGH


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Penn 9500SS*

I know for a fact you can handle a big Tarpon on a 9500SS no problem. If you think it's to big, try the 8500SS. They are great reels. Surfrat caught a big tarpon on a 9500SS standing on the beach! I saw an old man at Port-A North Jetty catch a 4.5' small tarpon on a little 5500SS with 15# line! It took a while, but he did it! Penn spinning reels are tough as nails! I caught a 6' Bull-Shark on a 8500SS in the surf from the beach. They will surprise you!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Spinning Tackle*

I use spinning tackle in Boca Grande all the time. I also used the same tackle in Port O the last couple times I was down there. For the money, I recommend the Shimano Baitrunner. The Baitrunner feature is nice when drifting baits. I would go with one of two sizes. The 4500 is a little small but great for casting. Put Power Pro 40 or 50 lb test on it. 









As for rods, I use a Penn International II spin rod they don't even make anymore. Its a 30-50lb test rod and is about six feet long. Penn has gotten some bad raps lately about their Senator rod series. I've never had problems with breakage but I've heard some stories. Penn now makes a Guide Series Rod - the P13050S70 model looks very similar to my Inter. II rod. I'd think that would be a good combo for ya.

I also recently bought a Penn spin reel with a Cape Fear rod. I like the rod but don't like the reel much. For the price and the options, I like the Shimano Reel. You might also look into the Cape Fear rod but its more expensive - Cape Fear Spinning BW3050SP66 Length: 6'6" Line Class: 30-50lb - about $300.00


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

PS - when I first show up in Boca Grande with my 4500 and my Penn rod, my guide teased me about my "sissy" looking rod and reel. He usually uses the 6500 and rods with bigger backbone. The Penn rod I have looks smaller than the rating would indicate. I like this combo because I use a little lighter drag than the line can handle. The reel handles plenty of Power Pro line. Plus the lighter weight of the combination feels lighter than the muscle you can put on the fish... i.e. casting is very easy and if you are in a boat making cast after cast from the bow on tarpon with a live crab or pilchard, you can't beat it. After catching a 150+ pound tarpon in less than twenty minutes off the beach in Boca Grande one day, my guide was no longer teasing me about my little "sissy" spinning outfit. Now he just expects me to bring it every time... last time I showed up without it the first words out of his mouth the morning I showed up were, "You didn't bring any tackle with you?"


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Falcon makes a few good tarpon spinning and casting rods that are light, strong, and won't break the bank. www.falconrods.com

When I'm not on the fly, that's what we're using, very castable in a 7'2" and 7'6".
Good warranty to boot.
SG


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Scott - seeing any more fish down there?


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Heard of a couple caught last week. October is usually a great month down here and I've heard of catches into December. I was hoping to get my boat back in this last weekend, but I guess all the little details will set me back two more weeks. I've never hooked into a tarpon yet, but I'll give it a shot these next two months. Scott, do you think 30lb Power Pro is enough? I can get 250 yards of it on my Fin Nor, I'd only get 160 yards of 50lb on it. Maybe that reel isn't enough.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like from a line capacity, you might need a bigger reel. but 30lb test is fine.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Scott A,

Still on 'em. Clients hooked three this past Saturday, and I stung one on Sunday, I've been in the Hill Country since Monday. H2O temp is back up to 84 degs.


I've got a "had to be there to believe it" that might just top yours, although I didn't have the cam-corder going, I had a witness on the boat.
....OK....are ya ready? Last week...
I was blind casting the fly...as usual, few rollers and jumpers and bait blows here and there (oh, yeah, this is in a different spot)...anyway, I hook up about 120#'r....got about 4 or 5 jumps out of her, and 150 yards of backing....she threw the fly....I reeled up my backing, and started stripping the fly in to re-cast....and I got hit again!! This fish was about the same size...maybe a little bigger....she ran about 200 yards into the backing, another 4 jumps out of her...and she came unbuttoned.....pretty wild, huh?.....w..e..l..l.....as I reeled in my backing, I got to the fly line and started stripping again.......you got it! I GOT HIT AGAIN!!!! This fish was well over 150 and I jacked that fish about 15 or 20 times....got 3 real good jumps and asta la vista baby....all gone!
I have a hard time believing it myself...and it happened to me! Three seperate fish on one cast!.....No, I know what you're thinking, it wasn't the same fish running at me...I've caught enough to know the difference.
I can only imagine how big that school was....didn't get a bump the rest of the day.

Capt. Lowtide was nearby, also (living up to his name ) and saw one or two of them.....
SG


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Shoal, what shoal...that deep-V boat has a hard time staying on plane in 6" of water!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Dang! That sounds wild. I hope to try and get me some of that action soon.


----------

